# 240sx dashboard



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Does anyone know how hard/easy it is to replace the dash on a 240sx? Any knowledge would be greatly appreciated, thanks


----------



## SE-R owner (Mar 12, 2003)

test


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

I can definitely help you with this. I replaced the dashboard in my S13 about a year ago. It's not too difficult to do. It was kinda a pain but it was definitely doable. I think that the total job took me about 4 or 5 hours. Not sure. There are a couple tricks. It took me forever to find out how to get the piece under the instrument cluster over my steering column. The trick are two bolts that are on either side of the steering column about a foot or two back from the wheel. Once you take those off the steering column can drop down to get out of your way. Once you know that the job should be cake. If you have any specific questions, just let me know.

Best wishes,
Matt :thumbup:


----------



## sil80drifterd (Nov 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I might be replacing a dash soon so those little tips always help. Thanks again


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

be very gentle with the aircon vents as they are very brittle and easy to snap.


----------

